# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  وحيدة في القطار

## سارة بنت محمد

قالت له: متى ستأتي لتأخذني؟
قال متأسفا: لا أجد وقتا، والظروف تحول بيني وبين السفر الآن..ما رأيك لو عدت مع أقاربك..أليس فلان معهم، وهو محرم لك؟
شحذتها كلماته على السفر عائدة لبلدتها معهم..كانت المشكلة أنهم قاموا بحجز التذاكر ..أما هي ...فلم تفعل، والوقت وقت ذروة 
لكن حماستها دفعتها للتجربة ..ستذهب إلى محطة القطار – بعد الاستخارة- وستجد إن شاء الله مكانا 
ذهبوا جميعا وظلت في السيارة ريثما يسألون عن إمكانية الحجز..
وجاءت البشرى...هناك مكان ولكن في عربة أخرى من القطار.....وافقتْ واتفقوا على إبدال الأماكن مع أحد الجالسين
صعد محرمها بالحقائب ووضعها في العربة وصعدت هي بطفلتها الصغيرة وحملها الذي يثقل حركتها واتخذت مكانا غلب على ظنها أنه هو المذكور في التذكرة
وجلست منتظرة تحرك القطار حتى تنتقل إلى العربة الأخرى..
وتحرك القطار...
ومر بها محصل التذاكر..ونظر إلى تذكرتها ثم وضع علامة على صحتها وانصرف!
وأخذ القطار يتهادى على القضبان رويدا رويدا..
فاتصلت بأقاربها ليبدأوا عملية الانتقال ..
-أأنت في القطار؟
-بالتأكيد وكيف سأنزل ولماذا؟
-نحن نزلنا منه!!
-لماذا؟؟
-لأنه ليس قطارنا
-............
-يا فلانة!
-أتخبروني الآن؟؟!

أغلقت الهاتف متسخطة عليهم، ونادت محصل القطار: هذا ليس قطاري! أريد النزول أوقفوا القطار..
نظرات ما بين مشفقة و ساخرة..
سكتت على مضض وهي تشعر بالقهر والعجز..إذا استطاعت أن تقفز من القطار بابنتها وحملها الذي يثقلها والقطار يسير فماذا ستفعل بالحقائب؟؟ زاد الشعور بالقهر والعجز عندما أتاها المحصل يجادلها في دفع غرامة لأنها ليس معها تذكرة لهذا القطار..
جادلته بانفعال وقوة..هي ليست امرأة ضعيفة لا ساذجة..تستطيع أن تدافع عن نفسها جيدا 
انصرف عنها..فجعلت تبكي في صمت ومن حولها يراقبونها ...لماذا تبكي..لا تبدو خائفة ولا ضعيفة...عجبا!
اتصل زوجها ووالدها وو...الخ وهي تبكي وتستمر في البكاء..
يواسونها لن يحدث شيء إن شاء الله سيصل القطار إلى المحطة ويستقبلك زوجك..يتعجبون من بكائها وهم يعرفون أنها امرأة قوية الجنان حديدة اللسان..لا يستطيع أحدهم أن يمس شعرة منها..والقطار آمن تماما..وجميع من حولها من أهل البلد الشجعان!!

-بكاء
أفقدهم بكاؤها قدرتهم على التفكير والتركيز ..لماذا تبكي يا حمقااااااء؟ 

-بكاء
لا أحد يفهمها وقدرت أن الصمت أفضل من محاولات الشرح والإقناع..
أغلقت الهاتف وجلست ومعها شعورها بالقهر والعجز لا يفارقانها...
قامت إليها فتاة شابة وراحت تواسيها وتحاول تطييب خاطرها..وعرض عليها البعض مساعدتها بمال أو بأي شيء ووعدوها بمساعدتها في حمل الحقائب..

-بكاء
ربتت الفتاة على كتفها وقالت لها مندهشة: لا تخافي كلنا معك كلنا أخواتك وإخوانك!

قالت من بين دموعها متغيظة: علام تواسوني يا قوم!! أنا لا أخشى شيئا مما ذكرتموه ولا أريد مالا ولا مساعدة...ألا تفكرون فيما أنا فيه الآن؟؟ أنا في القطار وحيدة ..بدون محرم! فلو انقلب القطار الآن هل أموت عاصية لله ورسوله؟!

تخشى هذا وهي معذورة ! سبحان الله 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"لا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم ، ولا يدخل عليها رجل إلا ومعها محرم . فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ، إني أريد أن أخرج في جيش كذا وكذا ، وامرأتي تريد الحج ؟ . فقال : اخرج معها ." متفق عليه واللفظ للبخاري.

نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا ممن حرص على العمل بأمره وأمر رسوله..ولم ينتحل الحجج لتركه ..ولم يعاند ويكابر..."فلَا وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا" سورة النساء – 65

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أنا لا أخشى شيئا مما ذكرتموه ولا أريد مالا ولا  مساعدة...ألا تفكرون فيما أنا فيه الآن؟؟ أنا في القطار وحيدة ..بدون محرم! فلو انقلب القطار الآن هل أموت عاصية لله ورسوله؟!


سبحان الله!
حدث ما حدث عن طريق الخطأ ولم تتعمده تلك المرأة, لكن القلب المؤمن التقي الورِع يبقى في حالة وجل مستمر وقلق لا يزول لا يطمئن ولا يهدأ ولا تستقر نبضاته إلا بالتزام الطاعة لخالقه ومولاه
اللهم ارزقنا قلوبًا تقية وأنفسًا نقية وجملنا بالطاعة.

أسلوب مشوق كما تعودنا منكِ أختنا الكريمة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الله يكرمك يا أختاه

لكن أظن أنه كما كانت صاحبتنا (وحيدة في القطار) فسأكون معك وحيدة في الصفحة : ))

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأنا أختي الفاضلة ( بنت محمد ) معكن ..^-^
يسعدني أن أكون مع الركب والصحبة الطيبة  بإذن الله تعالى : )
في الحقيقة قرأت رحلة هذه القطار في مكان آخر وفي وقت آخر وكانت تسلية مفيدة لي في سفري منذ أيام   .. 
على أن أرد فيها بجملة قصيرة ؛ (جاري الرد .. انتظروني )
ولكني لم أستطع ولم أفلح في كتابة تلك الجملة المتداولة ..
فمن التأمل في تلك البقعة الطيبة أن جملة 
(انتظرونا .. قريبا إن شاء الله )
كلمة جرت على لسان العرب (هناك): )

وحيدة في القطار  ودروس وعبر جليلة تتخلل تلك الواقعة ..
 جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن يخافه ويخشاه 
جعلكِ ربي مباركة أينما كنتِ أخيتي سارة جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## لجين الندى

بوركت أختي سارة .. وجزيتِ الفردوس الأعلى ..
فقد أحسنتِ اختيار العنوان .. وأحسنت طريقة النصح ..
وأحسنت طريقة العرض ..
وكما قالت أختنا التوحيد هذا ما تعودناه منك

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكِ الله خيراً...

----------


## فاطمة بوعافية

ما أروعها قصة؛ هادفة، وهادئة، وهادية.
وليتك أختي سارة تفيديني بقصة كهذه موضوعها إحدى الأخوات الطيبات الملتزمات -نحسبها كذلك- تزوجت صغيرة السن، وسرعان ما طلقت، ثم تقدم لها فئام من الشباب الخير، ولكنها رفضت، وحالها يدعو إلى الرأفة والشفقة والرحمة.
بارك الله فيك، وجزاك ربي خير الجزاء

----------


## مروة عاشور

لم نعد وحيدتان أخيتي سارة

قد تنشغل الأخوات لكن يسارعن بعد ذلك بالتفاعل, فجزاهن وجزاكِ خير الجزاء
وأثابكِ المولى خيرًا وأجزل لكِ العطاء.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك غاليتي التوحيد

أولا المجلس الخاص بالطالبات شديد الحيوية والتفاعل متميز 

لكن كنت أطمح ألا أكون وحيدة في الصفحة....بمعنى آخر

أن أجد جمعا لأقوال أهل العلم في المسألة تأييدا أو معارضة لمسألة السفر بغير محرم : ))


وكنت أمهد بموضوع وحيدة هذا ...ضيعتي علي التمهيد : ))

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

هل تتكرمن أركب معكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

تفضلي يا غالية 

ما شاء الله القطار فيه أخوات كثيرات : ))

 وهو قطار داخلي بالمناسبة يعني الممتنعات لعدم المحرم يتفضلن بالركوب لأنه لا حاجة للمحرم : ))

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> تفضلي يا غالية 
> 
> ما شاء الله القطار فيه أخوات كثيرات : ))
> 
>  وهو قطار داخلي بالمناسبة يعني الممتنعات لعدم المحرم يتفضلن بالركوب لأنه لا حاجة للمحرم : ))


مشكورة غاليتي .. سأركب... يا اااااا الله أعن

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

لحظة انت رايحة فين وانا معاك انت حتتركيني منحن اتفقنا مع بعض على طول اختي ام البراء وعائشة :Smile:

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

انت وراي وراي أم تقى ما في فايده الله المستعان ( ابتسامات )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وكنت أمهد بموضوع وحيدة هذا ...ضيعتي علي التمهيد : ))


لم أضيعه فلا تتعللي!
نحن في انتظاركِ.. فلا تتأخري.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أم البراء وعائشة...اتركيها وراك وراك كلنا في قطار واحد؟؟ (ابتسامة)

غاليتي التوحيد 

تعرفين أنني ممن يتفنن في فتح مواضيع معلقة...قريبا سترين معلقة كبرى مكونة من المعلقات كلهن.


أسأل الله البركة في الوقت : )))

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

جزاكِ الله أختي وبارك فيكِ 
هذا الرابط يوجد فيه حكم سفر المرأة بدون محرم والحمد لله الأغلب يعلم ويعرف الحكم ولكن لمزيد من الفائدة
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/asmari/fatwa/1.htm

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا يا أم حمزة : ))

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

رائعٌ يا أم إسحاق ( سارة ) .. أحسن الله إليكِ
أخشى أن أكون ممن ( فاتهن القطار .. 
فهل عندكن كرسيُّ خالٍ ؟

..



> ما حكم سفر المرأة بدون محرم ؟
> امرأة مطلقة تبلغ من العمر أربعين سنة ليس لها محرم حيث أنها تعيش وحدها 
> في المدينة المنورة؛ لأن أبنائها وأكبرهم (16) سنة يعيشون مع أبيهم في مدينة أخرى، 
> هذه المرأة ذهبت في رمضان المبارك إلى مكة المكرمة للعمرة، في حافلة النقل الجماعي ، 
> الذي يوجد فيه مكان خاص للنساء، وقد أوصلها النقل الجماعي أمام الحرم، 
> وبعد انتهائها من العمرة استقلت حافلة أخرى تابعة للنقل الجماعي إلى الموقف الرئيسي 
> خارج مكة المكرمة، ومن هناك سافرت إلى المدينة في حافلات النقل الجماعي ، 
> فهل هي آثمة بسفرها وهي في هذه السن وهذه الظروف؟
> الجواب :
> ...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> رائعٌ يا أم إسحاق ( سارة ) .. أحسن الله إليكِ
> أخشى أن أكون ممن ( فاتهن القطار .. 
> فهل عندكن كرسيُّ خالٍ ؟ 
> ..


 
بارك الله فيك على النقل المتميز

وبالتأكيد لك مقعد وإن لم يكن أفسحنا لك لتجلسي بيننا : ))

لكن...من هي أم إسحاق؟؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيك على النقل المتميز
> 
> وبالتأكيد لك مقعد وإن لم يكن أفسحنا لك لتجلسي بيننا : ))
> 
> لكن...من هي أم إسحاق؟؟


مش معقولة ... أضحك الله سنك
والله رهيبة طويلبة شنقيطية خمنت كنيتك وانا لم تخطر لي ببال

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> بارك الله فيك على النقل المتميز
> وبالتأكيد لك مقعد وإن لم يكن أفسحنا لك لتجلسي بيننا : ))
> لكن...من هي أم إسحاق؟؟


جزاكِ الله خيرا على الإفساحِ لي أفسح الله لكِ 
بما أنكِ ( سارة ) فسارة زوجة إبراهيم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كانت أم إسحاق 
..
أرجو أن تكوني فهمتِ المقصود 




> مش معقولة ... أضحك الله سنك
> والله رهيبة طويلبة شنقيطية خمنت كنيتك وانا لم تخطر لي ببال


الحمدلله .. هناك من فهم ماعَنيتُه .. حفظكِ الله ياغالية

وأخيرا ها أنا ذي أجلس بين أخواتي في هذا المجلس المبارك !

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جزاكِ الله خيرا على الإفساحِ لي أفسح الله لكِ 
> بما أنكِ ( سارة ) فسارة زوجة إبراهيم  كانت أم إسحاق 
> ..
> أرجو أن تكوني فهمتِ المقصود 
> 
> 
> الحمدلله .. هناك من فهم ماعَنيتُه .. حفظكِ الله ياغالية
> 
> وأخيرا ها أنا ذي أجلس بين أخواتي في هذا المجلس المبارك !


حياك الله طويلبة واهلا بك بيننا ما عليك انت اكتبي وانا أفسر

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

وحياكِ الله ..مشكورة على الترحيب الجميل ..
أنا أكتب ؟!
أنا أقرأ فقط أما نصيبي من الكتابةِ فنادرٌ جدا
وأما السفر فقد أخذتُ منه قسطي .. 
حين سافرتُ من بلدي منذ أربعِ سنين إلى هذه البلاد الطيبة .. بلاد الحرمين
على كلِّ بارك الله فيكِ على حسن ظنكِ بي وجميل تلطفكِ معي ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> وحياكِ الله ..مشكورة على الترحيب الجميل ..
> أنا أكتب ؟!
> أنا أقرأ فقط أما نصيبي من الكتابةِ فنادرٌ جدا
> وأما السفر فقد أخذتُ منه قسطي .. 
> حين سافرتُ من بلدي منذ أربعِ سنين إلى هذه البلاد الطيبة .. بلاد الحرمين
> على كلِّ بارك الله فيكِ على حسن ظنكِ بي وجميل تلطفكِ معي ..


ربنا يبارك فيك أخيتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بل فهمت أنك قصدت أنها كنيتي...فأردتُ أن أقول لك ...ليست كنيتي : ))

أم البراء وعائشة صارت ترجمان القطار إذن : )) 

كنيتي : أم عبد الرحمن

----------


## حكمة

> مش معقولة ... أضحك الله سنك
> والله رهيبة طويلبة شنقيطية خمنت كنيتك وانا لم تخطر لي ببال


تبارك الرحمن أينما تحلين أخيتي الحبيبة أم البراء وعائشةترسمين البهجة وتنثرين والبسمة .. حفظكِ الله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بل فهمت أنك قصدت أنها كنيتي...فأردتُ أن أقول لك ...ليست كنيتي : ))
> 
> أم البراء وعائشة صارت ترجمان القطار إذن : )) 
> 
> كنيتي : أم عبد الرحمن


اذا هل عينتيني ترجمان ؟؟؟ موافقة المهم كم الأجرة الشهرية ها انتظر يا ام عبدالرحمن

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> تبارك الرحمن أينما تحلين أخيتي الحبيبة أم البراء وعائشةترسمين البهجة وتنثرين والبسمة .. حفظكِ الله


بارك الله فيك أخيتي انما هذا حسن ظنك بي فجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

صدقت حكمة...وأنا أرى أنك أيضا (عاملة دوشة) في القطار

: )) ولكنها دوشة لذيذة

أجرك على الله يا أم البراء وعائشة

: ))
...موافقة؟؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> صدقت حكمة...وأنا أرى أنك أيضا (عاملة دوشة) في القطار
> 
> : )) ولكنها دوشة لذيذة
> 
> أجرك على الله يا أم البراء وعائشة
> 
> : ))
> ...موافقة؟؟


موافقة وأمري الى الله

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

أضحك الله سنكِ

----------


## خادمة القرءان

قصة رااااائعة 
جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن نخافه ونخشاه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> موافقة وأمري الى الله


أرى أختنا قد نامت قليلا!! فالقطار يمر بحالة من الهدوء : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أضحك الله سنكِ


وسنك غاليتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> قصة رااااائعة 
> 
> 
> جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن نخافه ونخشاه


 
آمين آمين آمين

 بل أنت غاليتنا التي أسعدتينا بالانضمام إلى الركب


كتبتُ ردين قبل هذا الرد ... : ))

أما من حراك في قطارنا العزيز؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أرى أختنا قد نامت قليلا!! فالقطار يمر بحالة من الهدوء : ))


ما أحد طلب خدماتي والكل نائم فالطريق طويل وما أفعل أنا ؟

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

ولكننا مستمتعين بما سطرت لنا من خواطر وكلمات ونحن معك في هذا القطار

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ولكننا مستمتعين بما سطرت لنا من خواطر وكلمات ونحن معك في هذا القطار


يعني عيونكم هناك متابعين بصمت وانتوا هنا هذا غير عادل؟؟؟
انتم في قطار الاخت سارة لازم تلتزموا معها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ها هي أم البراء عادت من السبات : ))


أم تقى وهدى ماذا أقول ...ما تركت لي أم البراء فرصة للرد : ))


نريد أفكارا لنشر حكم السفر بلا محرم ...هلم فتذاكر القطار ليست مجانية : ))

فقط نحن لا نحصل التذاكر عند الركوب..بل عند النزول ..فإما الدفع أو السجن في القطار (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

السؤال : ـ 
ما حكم سفر المرأة من غير مَحْـرَم ؟

 الجواب :
سفر المرأة من غير محرم له ثلاث حالات :
 الحالة الأولى : أن تسافر من بلد لا تستطيع فيه إظهار دينها الواجب وما إليـه. فهذه الحال لا يُشْتَرط للمرأة فيها مَحْرم اتفاقاً . قال ابن الملقن رحمه الله في : "الإعلام بفوائد عمدة الأحكام" (6/79) : "أما سفر الهجرة من دار الحرب إلى دار الإسلام فاتفق العلماء على وجوبه ، وإن لم يكن معها أحد من محارمها"أ.هـ. وقال أبو العباس القرطبي رحمه الله في : "المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم" (3/450) : "اتُّفِق على أنه يجب عليها ـ أي : المرأة ـ أن تسافر مع غير ذي محرم إذا خافت على دينها ونفسها ، وتهاجر من دار الكفر كذلك" أ.هـ. وذلك (لأن القيام بأمر الدين واجب ، والهجرة من ضرورة الواجب ، وما لا يتم الواجب إلا به واجب) قاله في : "مطالب أولي النهى" (3/433) .

 والحـالة الثانية : أن تسافر المرأة للحج الواجب . فهذه الحال مُخْتَلف في اشتراط المَحْرميَّة لها على قولين مشهورين :
ـ أولهما : أن المحرم شرط فيها . (وممن ذهب إلى هذا : إبراهيم النخعي، والحسن البصري ، وأبو حنيفة وأصحابه ، وأحمد بن حنبل ، وإسحاق وأبو ثور) قاله ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في : "التمهيد" : (21/50) . وقال أبو العباس في : "المفهم" (3/449) : "وقد رُوي ذلك عن النخعي والحسن ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة وأصحاب الرأي ، وفقهاء أصحاب الحديث" . وقال العيني رحمه الله في : "عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري" (7/126) : "وبه قال النخعي والحسن البصري والثوري والأعمش" . إلا أن أبا حنيفة جعل ذلك شرطاً في السفر الطويل كما في : "بدائع الصنائع"(2/124) و"حاشية ابن عابدين" (2/464) ، وقال ابن الملقن في "الإعلام" (6/80) : "واشترط أبو حنيفة المحرم لوجوب الحج عليها ـ أي : المرأة ـ إلا أن يكون بينها وبين مكة دون ثلاثة مراحل" أ.هـ المراد . وبِشَـرط أبي حنيفة قال جمـاعة . قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في : "التمهيد" (21/54) : "هذا قول الثوري وأبي حنيفة وأصحابه ، وهو قول ابن مسعود" . وجعله البدر العيني رحمه الله قول : النخعي والحسن البصري والأعمش ـ وسبق ـ .
ـ والثاني : أن المحرم ليس بشرط فيها . قال أبو العباس في : "المفهم" (3/449) : "وذهب عطاء وسعيد بن جبير وابن سيرين والأوزاعي ومالك والشافعي إلى أن ذلك ليس بشرط ، ورُوي مثله عن عائشة رضي الله عنها" أ.هـ. وقال ابن الملقن في : "الإعلام" (6/79) : " فالمشهور من مذهب الشافعي أنه لا يُشترط المحرم ...وبه قال عطاء وسعيد ابن جبير وابن سيرين ، ومالك والأوزاعي" .
والمختار عدم اشتراط المَحْرَميَّة في ذلك ، وإليه ذهب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، قال ابن مفلح رحمه الله في : "الفروع" (3/236) : " وعند شيخنـا ـ أي : ابن تيمية ـ : تحج كل امرأة آمنة مع عدم المحرم . وقال : إن هذا مُتوجِّه في كل سفر طاعة ، كذا قال ـ رحمه الله ـ " أ.هـ . وكذا عنه في : "الإنصاف" (8/79) . وفي : "الاختيارات" (ص/171) للبعلي قوله : "وتَحُجُّ كل امرأة آمنة مع عدم محرم . قال أبو العباس : وهذا مُتوجِّه في سفر كل طاعة " أ.هـ. وجعله جماعة قول الجمهور والأكثر ، قال ابن بطال رحمه الله في : "شرح صحيح البخاري" (4/532) : " هذه الحال ترفع تَحْريج الرسول عن النساء المسافرات بغير ذي مَحْرم .كذلك قال مالك والأوزاعي والشافعي : تخرج المرأة في حجة الفريضة مع جماعة النساء في رفقة مأمونة ، وإن لم يكن معها محـرم . وجمهور العلماء على جواز ذلك ، وكان ابن عمر يحج معه نسوة من جيرانه . وهو قول عطاء وسعيد بن جبير وابن سيرين والحسن البصري . وقال الحسن : المسلم مَحْرَم ـ أي : الصالح التقي كالمحرم الحقيقي في كونه مأموناً على المرأة ـ ، ولعل بعض من ليس بمحرم أوثق من المحرم " أ.هـ.
ويدل على صحة ذلك شيئان :
ـ أولهما : ما أخرجه البخاري في : "صحيحه" (برقم : 1860) من حديث إبراهيم بن سعد بن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن أبيه عن جده أنه قال : ( أَذِن عمر رضي الله عنه لأزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر حَجّة حَجَّها ، فبعث معهن عثمان بن عفان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف" . وفيه (اتفاق عمر وعثمان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف ونساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك، وعدم نكير غيرهم من الصحابة عليهن في ذلك) قاله الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في : "فتح الباري" (4/91) .
فائدة: ـ 
قال البدر العيني رحمه الله في : "عمدة القاري" (10/219) : 
"وفي الحديث المذكور : ما خرجت أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم إلى الحج إلا بعد إذن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب لهن وأرسل معهن من يكون في خدمتهن . وكان عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه متوقفاً في ذلك أولاً ، ثم ظهر له الجواز؛ فأذن لهن وتبعه على ذلك جماعة من غير نكير . وروى ابن سعد من مرسل أبي جعفر الباقر قال : منع عمر أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحج والعمرة . وروى أيضاً من طريق أم دُرَّة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت :منعنا عمر الحج والعمرة حتى إذا كان آخر عام فأذن لنا" أ.هـ وبنحوه في : "الفتح" (4/88،89). 
ـ والثاني : القياس على الحال الأولى المتفق عليها ، وهي : عدم اشتراط المحرمية للمرأة التي تنتقل من بلد لا تستطيع إظهار دينها الواجب فيه . ويَعْضده ما حكاه الحافظ في : "الفتح" (4/91) بقوله : "وقد احتج له بحديث عَدِيّ بن حاتم مرفوعاً: "يوشك أن تخرج الظعينة من الحِيْرة تؤم البيت لا زوج معها" الحديث . وهو في البخاري . وتُعقِّب بأنه يدل على وجود ذلك على جوازه. وأجيب بأنه خبر في سياق المدح ورفع منار الإسلام ، فيُحمل على الجواز" أ.هـ. وكذلك ما حكاه ابن الملقن في : "الإعلام" (6/82) بقوله : "قال ابن بزيزة : والصحيح عندنا أن فريضة الله لازمة والمؤمنون إخوة ، وطاعة الله واجبة ، وقد قال ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ : "لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله" ، والمسجد الحرام أجل المساجد فكان داخلاً تحت مقتضى هذا الخبر" أ.هـ. لكنه قال : "ولا يَتَّجه ذلك لكونه عاماً في المساجد ، فيمكن أن يخرج عنه المسجد الذي يحتاج إلى السفر في الخروج إليه بحديث النهي"أ.هـ. وبنحوه في "الفتح" (4/91) .وكذلك قول ابن عبد البر في : "التمهيد" (21/52): "ليس المَحْرَم عند هؤلاء من شرائط الاستطاعة ، ومن حجتهم : الإجماع في الرجل يكون معه الزاد و الراحلة ـ و فيه الاستطاعة ، ولم يمنعه فساد طريق ولا غيره ـ أن الحج عليه واجب . قالوا : فكذلك المرأة ؛ لأن الخطاب واحد ، والمرأة من الناس" أ.هـ. 

تنبيـه: ـ 
للقول بعدم شرطية المحرم في الحج الواجب ـ شرط ، وهو الأمن على المرأة ، لكن اختُلِف بما يقع ، قال الموفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله في : "المغني" (5/31) : "قال ابن سيرين : تَخْرج مع رجل من المسلمين لا بأس به . وقال مالك : تخرج مع جماعة النساء . وقال الشافعي : تخرج مع حُرَّة مسلمة ثقة. وقال الأوزاعي : تخرج مع قوم عدول ، تَتَّخذ سُلَّماً تصعد عليه وتنـزل. ولا يقربـها رجل ، إلا أنه يأخذ رأس البعير وتضع رجلها على ذراعه" أ.هـ المراد. وقال النووي رحمه الله في: "شرح مسلم" (9/148) : "وقال عطاء وسعيد بن جبير وابن سيرين ومالك والأوزاعي والشافعي في المشهور عنه : لا يشترط المحرم، بل يشترط الأمن على نفسها . قال أصحابنا : يحصل الأمن بزوج أو محرم أو نسوة ثقات ، ولا يلزمها الحج عندنا إلا بأحد هذه الأشياء ، فلو وجدت امرأة واحدة ثقة لم يلزمها ، لكن يجوز لها الحج معها ، هذا هو الصحيح . وقال بعض أصحابنا : يلزمها بوجود نسوة أو امرأة واحدة ، وقد يكثر الأمن ولا تحتاج إلى أحد ، بل تسير وحدها في جملة القافلة وتكون آمنة . والمشهور من نصوص الشافعي وجماهير أصحابه هو الأول" أ.هـ. 
والمقصود وجود الأمن على المرأة في ذلك كما سبق ، ويكفي ظن وقوعه بلا شَرْط العلم ، كسفر المرأة للحج الواجب مع جَمْعٍ من النساء في (حملة حجٍ) رسميَّة؛ لأنها رفقة مأمونة عادة ، قال ابن الملقن رحمه الله في : "الإعلام" (6/82) : "والذين لم يشترطوه ـ أي : المحرم ـ قالوا : المشترط الأمن على نفسها مع رفقة مأمونين رجالاً أو نساء" أ.هـ. المراد . وكذا أمن الطريق ، وهو ظاهر ، وأشار الحافظ في : "الفتح" (4/91) إليه بقوله : "جواز سفر المرأة مع النسوة الثقات إذا أمن الطريق" أ.هـ. 

فائـدة :ـ
حديث : "لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر مسيرة يوم وليلة إلا ومعها حُرْمة" ـ أي : ذو مَحْرَميَّة ـ " وقد خَرَّجه البخاري (رقم:1088) ومسلم (رقم : 1339) . وفي لفظ : "لا تسافر مسيرة يوم وليلة إلا مع ذي محرم" ـ أي : فيَحِلّ ـ : قد أُجيب عنه بأجوبة ، منها قول أبي العباس القرطبي في : "المُفْهِم" (3/450) : "إن المنع في هذه الأحاديث إنما خرج لما يُؤدِّي إليه من الخلوة، وانكشاف عوراتـهن غالباً . فإذا أُمِن ذلك ، بحيث يكون في الرفقة نساء تنحاش إليهن ، جاز . كما قاله الشافعي ومالك"أ.هـ.
وَصْـلٌ : الظاهر إلحاق الأسفار الواجبة بالحج ، وهو المشهور . قال ابن بطـال في : "شرح صحيح البخاري" (4/533) : "ألا ترى أن عليها أن تهاجر من دار الكفر إلى دار الإسلام إذا أسلمت فيه ـ بغير محرم ، وكذلك كل واجب عليها أن تخرج فيه" أ.هـ المراد . 

 وثالث الحـالات : أن تسافر المرأة سفراً غير واجب ، كعمرة مستحبة أو زيارة لذوي رحم . فهذه الحال السفر فيها يأتي على ضربين : 
ـ أولهما : أن يكون السفر قصيراً ، فمذهب الحنفية جوازه من غير اشتراط محرم ـ كما في : "بدائع الصنائع" (2/124) ، و"حاشية ابن عابدين" (2/464،465) ـ ، خلافاً للجمهور فلا فرق بين سفر طويل وقصير عندهم ، وهو مذهب المالكية ـ كما في : "إرشاد السالك" (1/165) ، ومذهب الشافعية ـ كما في : "المجموع" (7/69ـ70) و"الإيضاح مع حاشية الهيتمي" (ص/102) ـ ، ومذهب الحنابلة ـ كما في : "الإنصاف" (3/410،411)ـ والخلاف فيه مشهور. قال العكبري رحمه الله في : "رؤوس المسائل الخلافية" (2/591) : "يعتبر المحرم في سفر المرأة الطويل والقصير . خلافاً لأبي حنيفة في قوله : (يُعْتَبر في الطويل)" . إلا أنه اختُلِف في تحديد السفر الطويل ، فمذهب الحنفية ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً ـ كما في : "حاشية ابن عابدين" (2/464) ـ ، وبه قال جماعة . قال ابن الملقن في : "الإعلام" (6/80،81) : "واشترط أبو حنيفة (المحرم) لوجوب الحج عليها ، إلا أن يكون بينها وبين مكة دون ثلاثة مراحل ـ أي : أيام ، ووافقه جماعة من أصحاب الحديث والرأي . وحُكِي أيضاً عن الحسن البصري والنخعي والشعبي والحسن بن حُيَي … وقال سفيان : إن كانت من مكة على أقل من ثلاث ليال فلها أن تحج مع غير ذي حرم أو زوج ، وإن كانت على ثلاث فصـاعداً : فلا . قال ـ لعله : ابن بزيرة ـ : والذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم أن الرفقة المأمونة من المسلمين تنـزل منـزلة الزوج أو ذي المحرم . وذَكَر ـ لعله : ابن بزيرة ـ عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ أن المرأة لا تسافر إلا مع ذي محرم ، وقالت : ليس كل النساء تجد محرماً*!" أ.هـ. وقال ابن عبد البر في : "التمهيد" (21/54) : "وقال آخرون: لا يقصر المسافر الصلاة إلا في مسيرة ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً ، وكل سفر يكون دون ثلاثة أيام : فللمرأة أن تسافر بغير محرم . هذا قول الثوري وأبي حنيفة وأصحابه ، وهو قول ابن مسعود" أ.هـ. 
وحجة الحنفية في التفريق لخصها الحافظ في : "الفتح" (4/90) بقوله : "وحجتهم : أن المنع المقيد بالثلاث مُتَحَقِّق ، وما عداه مشكوك فيه ، فيؤخذ بالمُتَيَقَّن" أ.هـ. وهي كذلك في الصلاة ، قال ابن بطال في : "شرح صحيح البخاري" (3/79) : "واحتج الكوفيون بحديث ابن عمر : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : "لا تسافر المرأة ثلاثاً إلا مع ذي محرم" . وقالوا : لما اختلفت الآثار والعلماء في المسافة التي تقصر فيها الصلاة ، وكان الأصل الإتمام لم يجب أن ننتقل عنه إلا بيقين ، واليقين ما لا تنازع فيه ، وذلك ثلاثة أيام" أ.هـ. 
إلا أن حجة الحنفية نَقَضها جماعة ، قال الحافظ في : "الفتح" (4/90) : "ونوقض : بأن الرواية المطلقة شاملة لكل سفر ، فينبغي الأخذ بـها وطرح ما عداها ؛ فإنه مشكوك فيه ، ومن قواعد الحنفية : تقديم الخبر العام على الخاص ، وترك حمل المطلق على المقيد. وقد خالفوا ذلك هنا" أ. هـ. وأما اختلاف ألفاظ الحديث فقال عنه النووي في : "شرح مسلم" (9/10) : "قال العلماء : اختلاف هذه الألفاظ لاختلاف السائلين واختلاف المواطن ، وليس في النهي عن الثلاثة تصريح بإباحة اليوم والليلة أو البريد" أ.هـ.

تنبيه: ـ 
قال الحافظ في : "الفتح" (2/660) : "الحكم في نـهي المرأة عن السفر وحدها متعلق بالزمان ، فلو قطعت مسيرة ساعة واحدة مثلاً في يوم تام لتعلَّق بـها النهي، بخلاف المسافر فإنه لو قطع مسيرة نصف يوم مثلاً في يومين لم يَقْصر، فافترقا . والله أعلم" أ.هـ. وعليه لو قيل : إن ثلاثة أيام عند القائلين بـها، المقصود منها ألا تَبْقى المرأة في سفرها مدة ثلاثة أيام ، لكن لو قطعت مسافة مسيرة ثلاثة أيام في يومٍ لجاز لها السفر ، وعلى القول به : فيجوز السفر للمرأة إلى مشارق الأرض ومغاربـها بالطائرة ؛ لأن السفر فيها تُقطع فيه المسافات في أقل من ثلاثة أيام عادة! 
ـ والثاني : أن يكون السفر طويلاً . فاختلف فيه على قولين :
ـ أولهما : جواز السفر مع غير محرم مع شرط الأمـن ـ وسبق ـ ، وهو وجه عند الشافعية وقول محكي عن مالك رحمه الله . قال النووي في: "المجموع" (7/70) : "(فرع) هل يجوز للمرأة أن تسافر لحج التطـوع؟ أو لسفر زيارة وتجارة ونحوهما مع نسوة ثقات ؟ أو امرأة ثقة ؟ فيه وجهان ، وحكاهما الشيخ أبو حامد والماوردي والمحاملي وآخرون من الأصحاب في : (باب الإحصار) . وحكاهما القاضي حسين والبغوي والرافعي وغيرهم . أحدهما: يجوز كالحج . والثاني : وهو الصحيح باتفاقهم ، وهو المنصوص في (الأم)" أ.هـ المراد . وقال ابن الملقن في : "الإعلام" (6/81) : "فإن كانا ـ أي : الحج والعمرة ـ تطوعين، أو سفر زيارة أو تجارة ، ونحوها من الأسفار التي ليست واجبة . فقال الجمهور : لا تجوز إلا مع زوج أو محرم . وقال بعضهم: يجوز لها الخروج مع نسوة ثقات لحجة الإسلام . وفي مذهب مالك ثلاثة أقوال عند عدم الولي" أ.هـ المراد .
ـ والثاني : عدم جواز السفر إلا بمحرم . وهو مذهب الجمهور ـ كما سبق ـ ، وحكاه بعضهم اتفاقاً . قال ابن الملقن في : "الإعلام" (6/82) : "قال القاضي عياض : واتفق العلماء على أنه ليس لها أن تخرج في غير الحج والعمرة إلا مع ذي محرم إلا الهجرة من دار الحرب"أ.هـ. وكذا حكاه النووي في : "شرح مسلم" (9/148) عن عياض .
وقد اسْتَوْجَه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله القول الأول ، حكاه عنه ابن مفلح في : "الفروع" (3/236) بقوله ـ وسبق ـ : "وعند شيخنا : تحج كل امرأة آمنة مع عدم المحرم . وقال : (إن هذا مُتَوَجِّه في كل سفر طاعة) كذا قال ـ رحمه الله ـ "أ.هـ. وفي بعض ما ذُكِر سابقاً من أدلة دلالة على صحة هذا القول، ويؤكِّده أنه جاء في الخبر ـ وسبق ـ فعل عائشة رضي الله عنها له. قال البدر العيني في : "عمدة القاري" (7/128) : "روى عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها : أنـها كانت تُسَافر بغير محرم ، فأخذ به جماعة وجَوّزوا سفرها بغير محرم" أ.هـ المراد . وقال الحافظ في : "الفتح" (4/88) : "واستُدِلّ به على جواز حج المرأة بغير محرم" أ.هـ. 
ودليل الجمهور حديث : "لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر إلا مع ذي محرم" ونحوه . لكن قال ابن عبد البر في :"الاستذكار" (27/274) : "والذي جَمَعَ معاني آثار الحديث ـ على اختلاف ألفاظه ـ أن تكون المرأة تُمْنَع من كل سفر يُخْشى عليها فيه الفتنة ، إلا مع ذي محرم أو زوج، قصيراً كان السفر أو طويلاً . والله أعلم" أ.هـ. وبنحوه في : "التمهيد" (21/55) .

متممات :ـ 
1ـ قال أبو العباس القرطبي في : "المفهم" (3/449) : "وسبب هذا الخلاف ـ أي : في اشتراط المحرم للمرأة في الحج الواجب ـ : مخالفة ظواهر هذه الأحاديث لظاهر قوله تعالى : { ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيل} . وذلك أن قوله : { من استطاع } ظاهره الاستطاعة بالبدن ، كما قررناه آنفاً ، فيجب على كل من كان قادراً عليه ببدنه . ومن لم تجد مَحْرماً قادرة ببدنها، فيجب عليها فلما تعارضت هذه الظواهر : اختلف العلماء في تأويل ذلك" أ.هـ. 
2ـ قال القاضي عياض رحمه الله في : "إكمال المُعْلِم بفوائد مسلم" (4/446) : " قال الباجي : وهذا عندي ـ يعني : اشتراط المحرم ـ في الانفراد ـ أي : عندما تسافر المرأة مُنْفردة لوحدها ـ ، والعدد اليسير ، فأما في القوافي ـ لعله : القوافل ـ العظيمة فهي عندي كالبلاد ، يَصِح فيها سفرها دون نساء وذوي محارم . قال غيره : وهذا في الشابة ، فأما المُتَجَـالَّة ـ وهي الطَّاعِنة في السن ـ فتسافر كيف شائت للفرض والتطوع مع الرجال ودون ذوي المحارم " أ.هـ. لكن رَدّه النووي في : "شرح مسلم" (9/149) : "وهذا الذي قاله الباجي لا يوافق عليه ؛ لأن المرأة مظنة الطمع فيها ، ومظنة الشهوة ولو كانت كبيرة . وقد قالوا : لكل ساقطة لاقطة . ويجتمع في الأسفار من سفهاء الناس وسقطهم من لا يرتفع عن الفاحشة بالعجوز وغيرها ؛ لغلبة شهوته ، وقلة دينه ومروءته ، وخيانته، ونحو ذلك والله أعلم " أ.هـ. وكلام الباجي الذي ذكره القاضي عياض هو في : "المنتقى" (7/304) للباجي رحمه الله . إلا أن أبا العباس القرطبي في : "المفهم" (3/450) فَنّده بأحسن من مقول النووي ، حيث قال : " وفيه بُعْدٌ ؛ لأن الخَلْوة بـها تحرم ، وما لا يطلع عليه من جسدها غالباً عورة ، فالمظنة موجودة فيها . والعموم صالح لها ، فينبغي ألا تخرج منه . والله تعالى أعلم" أ.هـ.
3ـ قال النووي رحمه الله في : "شرح مسلم" (9/149ـ150) : "(إلا ومعها ذو محرم) فيه دلالة لمذهب الشافعي والجمهور أن جميع المحارم سواء في ذلك، فيجوز لها المسافرة مع محرمها بالنسب ، كابنها وأخيها وابن أخيها وابن أختها وخالها وعمها ، ومع محرمها بالرضاع ، كأخيها من الرضاع وابن أخيها وابن اختها منه ونحوهم ، ومع محرمها من المصاهرة ، كأبي زوجها وابن زوجها، ولا كراهة في شيء من ذلك . وكذا يجوز لكل هؤلاء الخلوة بـها ، والنظر إليها من غير حاجة ، ولكن لا يحل النظر بشهوة لأحد منهم . هذا مذهب الشافعي والجمهور ، ووافق مالك على ذلك كله إلا ابن زوجها : فكره سفرها معه ؛ لفساد الناس بعد العصر الأول ، ولأن كثيراً من الناس لا يَنْفرون من زوجة الأب نفرتـهم من محارم النسب . قال : والمرأة فتنة إلا فيما جبل الله تعالى النفوس عليه من النفرة عن محارم النسب . وعموم هذا الحديث يرد على مالك . والله أعلم" أ.هـ. وَردّه ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله في : "إحكام الأحكام" (3/48) وجماعة . 
4ـ أخرج البخاري (رقم 3006) ومسلم (رقم : 1341) عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يخطب بقول : "لا يَخْلُونَّ رجل بامرأة إلا ومعها ذو محرم ، ولا تُسافِر امرأة إلا مع ذي مَحْرم" فقام رجل فقال : يا رسول الله إن امرأتي خرجتْ حَاجَّة وإني اكتُتبتُ في غزوة كذا وكذا . قال : انطلق فحُجّ مع امرأتك" . قال أبو العباس القرطبي في: "المفهم" (3/453) : " قوله :  صلى الله عليه وسلم  للرجل : "انطلق فحج مع امرأتك" هو فَسْخ لما كان التزم من المُضِيّ للجهاد . ويدل على تأكُّد أمر صيانة النساء في الأسفار" أ.هـ. المراد .

حكم سفر المرأة من غير مَحْـرَم
الشيخ صالح بن محمد الأسمري

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أنا أفضل الحبس في القطار .. ابتسامة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

يا أم تقى الأخت سارة طلبت أفكار للنشر وليس فتاوى شكلك لسه نايمة .. ابتسامات

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

اذا اسمحولي اترك مكاني لمن لديه افكار للنشر.......

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> اذا اسمحولي اترك مكاني لمن لديه افكار للنشر.......


لا نستغني عنك أم تقى ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> اذا اسمحولي اترك مكاني لمن لديه افكار للنشر.......


 قلنا التذاكر ليست مجانية والتحصيل عند النزول من القطار....لا مجال للهروب (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

الله يبارك فيك أختي سارة ولكن لا تخافي لن أهرب قبل ان ادفع ما علي واتمنى لكم رحلة موفقة .....

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> الله يبارك فيك أختي سارة ولكن لا تخافي لن أهرب قبل ان ادفع ما علي واتمنى لكم رحلة موفقة .....


وانا اشهد ام تقى بتعجبكم بالدفع .. ابتسامات

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نسأل الله أن يرزقنا وأخواتي خشيته في السر والعلن
بوركتي ونفع الله بقلمك
وشكرا لأختي التي وضعت حكم سفر المرأه بدون محرم

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

قرأتُ هذا الموضوعَ مِن مُدّةٍ طويـــــــلة وها قد آنَ أوانُ الرّدّ (ابتسامة)

لرُبّما ينطبِقُ الحُكمُ على الأُمّ الّتي تُسافرُ لعلاجِ طفلِها -الصّغير أو الرّضيع- على حسابِ الحُكومَة، ولايُسمَحُ إلّا بمرافقٍ واحدٍ، ولا يُمكِنُ أن يكُونَ هذا المُرافقُ إلّا هيَ.

أحســنَ اللهُ إليــــكِ أُختي وبارَكَ فيكِ...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> قرأتُ هذا الموضوعَ مِن مُدّةٍ طويـــــــلة وها قد آنَ أوانُ الرّدّ (ابتسامة)
> 
> لرُبّما ينطبِقُ الحُكمُ على الأُمّ الّتي تُسافرُ لعلاجِ طفلِها -الصّغير أو الرّضيع- على حسابِ الحُكومَة، ولايُسمَحُ إلّا بمرافقٍ واحدٍ، ولا يُمكِنُ أن يكُونَ هذا المُرافقُ إلّا هيَ.
> 
> أحســنَ اللهُ إليــــكِ أُختي وبارَكَ فيكِ...


بارك الله فيك

قرأت ردك ثلاث مرات

ولم أفهم ينطبق أي حكم على هذه الحالة؟؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## ليندا نور

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
*" لا يحل لامرأة تسافر مسيرة يوم وليلة إلا مع ذي محرم "* متفق عليه (1)

و مع وجود الطائرة التي قضت على مشكل المسافات.
و أصبح سفر اليوم و الليلة يستغرق أقل من الساعة. ما ترين، هل يجوز للمرأة السفر دون محرم؟

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

يبدو أنّ اللُّغةَ العربيّةَ ستلفظُني (الله يسامحها)

بعض الحالات لا يكون منَ المُمكن علاجها في غزّة 
لذا يُسافر المريض، ومعَهُ مُرافقٌ واحدٌ (إن كانَ العلاجُ في الأراضي المُحتلّة) أو (على حسابِ الحُكومة، ولا أُريدُ أن أظلِمَها فأنا هُنا غير مُتاَكّدة)

هبِي أنّ هذا المريضَ رضيع، فحتمًا ستكُونُ الأمُّ هيَ ذاكَ المُرافق الوحيد
وسفرُها معَ الرّضيعِ هو سفرٌ بلا مَحرَم 

هذا مقصِدِي 

بارَكَ اللهُ فيكِ وأجزَلَ لكِ المثوبة، كثيرًا ما أعجزُ عن التّعبيرِ إلّا بعدَ اعتراضٍ على عدمِ الوضوح(ابتســــ  ــــــــامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
> *" لا يحل لامرأة تسافر مسيرة يوم وليلة إلا مع ذي محرم "* متفق عليه (1)
> 
> و مع وجود الطائرة التي قضت على مشكل المسافات.
> و أصبح سفر اليوم و الليلة يستغرق أقل من الساعة. ما ترين، هل يجوز للمرأة السفر دون محرم؟


إن كان لي أن أرى ..فلا يجوز (ابتسامة)

هناك من علقها بالزمن ومن علقها بالمسافة التي يقطعها المرء في هذا الزمن، وهناك من جعل السفر بالعرف، فتكون المسافة  اللازمة للسفر بمحرم = المسافة التي يقصر فيها الصلاة
وهناك من فرق بين مسافة القصر ومسافة السفر بمحرم...الخ

والأحاديث لها ألفاظ متعددة 
مثل رواية البخاري قال : لاتُسافِرُالمرأةُ يومَينِ إلا معَها زوجُها ، أو ذو مَحرَمٍ
ووردت روايات بغير تحديد مسافة.
مثل رواية البخاري أيضا: قالَ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ : لاتسافرُالمرأةُ إلَّا معَ ذي محرمٍ ، ولا يدْخُلُ عليها رجلٌ إلا ومعَهَا محرمٌ . فقالَ رجلٌ : يا رسولَ اللهِ ، إنِّي أريدُ أنْ أخرُج في جيشِ كذا وكذا ، وامرَأتي تريدُ الحجَّ ؟ . فقالَ : اخرُجْ معَها




> يبدو أنّ اللُّغةَ العربيّةَ ستلفظُني (الله يسامحها)
> 
> بعض الحالات لا يكون منَ المُمكن علاجها في غزّة 
> لذا يُسافر المريض، ومعَهُ مُرافقٌ واحدٌ (إن كانَ العلاجُ في الأراضي المُحتلّة) أو (على حسابِ الحُكومة، ولا أُريدُ أن أظلِمَها فأنا هُنا غير مُتاَكّدة)
> 
> هبِي أنّ هذا المريضَ رضيع، فحتمًا ستكُونُ الأمُّ هيَ ذاكَ المُرافق الوحيد
> وسفرُها معَ الرّضيعِ هو سفرٌ بلا مَحرَم 
> 
> هذا مقصِدِي 
> ...


قد فهمت قصدك من لحظة ما قرأت (ابتسامة)

لكن أردت أن أقول أنه قد يحدث لبس في قولك "قد ينطبق الحكم على" 
لأن القصة الأصلية = إثبات حكم عدم الجواز 
والحالات المذكورة لا ريب فيها ضرورات واستثناءات يقدرها العلماء.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

[quote]قد فهمت قصدك من لحظة ما قرأت (ابتسامة)

لكن أردت أن أقول أنه قد يحدث لبس في قولك "قد ينطبق الحكم على" 
لأن القصة الأصلية = إثبات حكم عدم الجواز 
والحالات المذكورة لا ريب فيها ضرورات واستثناءات يقدرها العلماء/quote]
يبدو أنّني ما فقهتُ المغزَى، شكرَ اللهُ لكُم()

----------

